# Port mansfield



## Harley65 (Jun 30, 2013)

Anybody know what the water temp is down there?Headed there may 1 and was wondering if I was gonna be in waders or pants, I'm takin both probably.Any input would be appreciated,thanks.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Low 70's. Should be good in a few weeks. Mornings are nippy


----------



## sjlara (May 13, 2007)

Wade lights 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. >*\\\\\><(


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

70.2 yesterday evening.


----------

